
Show HN: One Walk A Day – demonstrate its your only walk today - mdhayes
https://apps.apple.com/us/app/one-walk-a-day/id1504931776?ls=1
======
billylo
thanks for doing this... I made something in the same veins (privacy-friendly)
to avoid overspending time away from home.

[https://evergreen-labs.com/index.html#features3-c](https://evergreen-
labs.com/index.html#features3-c)

Android version has been approved; waiting for iOS AppStore review completion.

#StayHomeSaveLives

